# Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

und die Seite hat nix mehr mit dem Forum zu tun :help

Edit sagt, mit dem Fuchs geht es aber...


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Öh was? Worum gehts bitte noch mal?


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Also,

mein Läppie wollte heute ein Update des Adobe Flashplayers - hat es auch gekriegt - Ergebnis: Das Forum _edit: wurde_ völlig zerhackt  - die Portalseite wird gar nicht angezeigt, es springt gleich auf den Forenseite und die sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

uuups - alles wieder im grünen Bereich - ob da heimlich jemand dran gedreht hat 

 Hauptsache es läuft wieder!


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Womit hast du gesurft? Gerät? Ich schätz mal du hattest den Mobile Style auf nem großen Display erwischt.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Toshiba-Läppie

Edit: Ja, wenn ich den "Lightweight"-Stil auswähle, wird es genauso angezeigt - gruselig....


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Auf nem Smartphone ists aber völlig ok - da gehörts ja auch hin - mich hätte halt interessiert, warum er bei dir den Mobilestyle angezeigt hat, also zB. die Browserkennung (Useragent) wäre interessant.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

 wo soll ich das denn finden? Die Version kann ich Dir sagen: Version 23.0.1271.95 m


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

@Christine
Joachim meint das hier: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:17.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/17.0


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Danke Jürgen. 

@Elschen 
... und ich dachte ich hätte es mit Profis zu tun.


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Das ist doch nicht meine Baustelle. Wo ist das denn versteckt?


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

Versteckt? Ziemlich gut


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adobe Flash Player Update und Chrome*

 Na gut, dann laßt mich halt dumm sterben. 

Aber ich warne Euch: I'll be back


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Aber ich warne Euch: I'll be back


Versprochen ist versprochen.
Gestern war noch alles in Ordnung. Heute morgen fehlen mir irgendwie einige grafische Kleinigkeiten im Layout des Forums. Zum Beispiel die dicken grünen Punkte für den Link zum ungelesenen Beitrag. Oder der bunte Smiley in der Editorleiste. Was ist passiert?
Ich habe gestern den Cache geleert. Aber danach ging es noch. (FF 38.0.5)
Und nein, ich habe keine Milch in den PC gekippt.


----------



## Tinky (25. Juni 2015)

AM Rande:
Aktuell sind besonders die sog. "Erpresser-Trojaner" wie Cryptowall 3.0 deutschlandweit verbreitet. 
Auf befallenen Systemen werden Dateien und Dokumente verschlüsselt und erst nach Zahlung eines "Lösegeldes" wieder freigegeben. 

Die neue Version 3.0 der Malware Cryptowall verbreitet sich u.a. Durch SPAM- Mails und eine Sicherheitslücke in *Adobe Flash*, die der Hersteller mittlerweile durch ein Update geschlossen hat mit mindestens Version 18.0.0.160


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2015)

So - anderer Rechner, neues Glück. Gleiche FF-Version - aber hier sind die Grafiken da.
Ich muss jetzt noch mal nachdenken, welchen Unterschied die Geräte haben.
Es sind nämlich zwei identische Läppies mit Win7 Prof 64 bit. Nur in der installierten Software gibt es minimale Unterschiede.


----------



## Joachim (25. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die dicken grünen Punkte für den Link zum ungelesenen Beitrag. Oder der bunte Smiley in der Editorleiste. Was ist passiert?


Farbe ist nur noch für VIP Nutzer, die wir planmäßig ab Herbst 2040 einführen wollen um unsere Renten aufzubessern. 

... könnte aber auch am gestrigen Update der Forensoftware gelegen haben. Das Forum wurde gestern von 1.4.6 auf 1.4.8 geuppt. Und weil es sich um ein kritisches Update handelte hab ich mal von einer einwöchigen Vorwarnfrist abgesehen.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2015)

Und warum habe ich das nur auf einem Rechner?


----------



## Joachim (25. Juni 2015)

Weil du deinen Cache regelmäßig leerst? Browsercache meine ich. 

Die Grafiken wurden durch das Update gegen die originalen getauscht, wie bei jedem Update zuvor und ich muss dann jeweils die geänderten wieder hoch laden. Normalerweise überbrückt das der Browsercache, da die Dateien den selben Namen tragen und ich das Datum nicht ändere. 

Aber der Flashplayer im FF spinnt tatsächlich seit dem letzten Update - musste bei meiner Mutsch heute auch die Termin-Seite beim Arzt mit dem IE öffnen. 

Ich erwäge im Forum auch für die Uploads HTML5 einzusetzen, statt Flasch - aber das nur am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2015)

Ha - das ist der Unterschied - der andere Rechner, bei dem es o.k. ist, hat keinen geleerten Cache und updatet den Flashplayer automatisch.
Dieser hier - mit ohne bunte Grafik - hat gestern den Cache geleert gekriegt und heute morgen ein manuelles Flaschplayer-Udpate.
Ansonsten die die Teile ziemlich baugleich. Unterschied sind lediglich 2 GB Ram und diverse Software, die aber mit dem Internet nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2015)

So - Cache noch mal durchgefegt - alles wieder gut. 

 Nun sindse wieder da, die bunten Bilderchen. Danke.


----------



## Joachim (25. Juni 2015)

Na denn... eine Baustelle weniger.


----------

